# William Byrd: Fantasy in D: Edward Parmentier-Musick as befitts a Quene



## clavichorder

I have spent some time this afternoon searching for the sheet music to the piece on this disc, but with no luck. Here is the disc http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...tts+A+Quene+-+Virginal+Music+/+Parmentier.htm (I highly recommend it for good renaissance keyboard listening). I was mostly searching IMSLP, I typed in piece as listed in the tracks, and looked in the liner notes of the disc(perhaps not thoroughly enough yet), but no luck. So I searched the Fitzwilliam download on imslp, William Byrd Fantasias, as I seem to recall it being in there. But I couldn't find it. Maybe its not labelled as a Fantasia in that book. Could be in another compilation.

If anyone wants to help me, give the track a listen, and search through some volume of Byrd's works or renaissance keyboard music on imslp, or if you have a better idea... It is called "Fantasy in D" on the disc, but I don't see any such titles elsewhere. Fantasy, fantasia, whatever else it might be, and where to look...

I just want the sheet music. Its a fantastic sounding piece and I want to work on it.


----------



## KenOC

If it's any help, this seems to be the Fantasy for keyboard in D minor, MB 46, possibly part of the Pavan & Galliard ("Sir William Petre"), for keyboard in G minor No. 2, MB 3. Not that familiar with Byrd's catalog...


----------



## hreichgott

It could be from his compendium of masses "Gradualia". I checked IMSLP but they only have arrangements of a few sections, and not the fantasy as far as I can tell.


----------



## clavichorder

KenOC said:


> If it's any help, this seems to be the Fantasy for keyboard in D minor, MB 46, possibly part of the Pavan & Galliard ("Sir William Petre"), for keyboard in G minor No. 2, MB 3. Not that familiar with Byrd's catalog...


You were right, that's the piece and it does seem to be right after Pavane and Galliard of Sir William Petre in My Ladye Nevells Booke. I don't know if they have much connection beyond that. Anyway I found the sheet music on an IMSLP score of My Ladye Nevells Booke, so I printed it! There is no telling when I'll start really working on it, but I have a sort of plan going on, so we'll see. Its the 41st one in the collection, called "A Fancie" in this version.

It was thanks to this page that I found it: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/tw.asp?w=W7653


----------

